# مستقبل التوظيف في شلمبرجير



## شلمبرجير111 (18 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

الحمدلله انتهيت من التدريب الصيفي في شلمبرجير الذي استمر لمدة شهرين 
وكانت تجربة رائعة وتم استلام التقييم وكان تمام الحمدلله 
في نهاية التدريب كان عندي مقابلة مع الاستاذ علي الزهراني والاستاذ زياد 
واخبروني اذا حصلت عللى تقييم ممتز فا اني حصلت على وظيفة في شلمبرجير بدون عمل مقابلة شخصية او اداء الاختبارت الخاصة بالقبول 

وتم التحدث عن امور التوظيف علما اني باقي لي سنة على التخرج واخبروني انهم سوف يقومومن بالتواصل معي قبل التخرج وطلبو مني اني ارسلهم رسالة اني تدربت عندهم بدون ما اقدم على الموقع

استفساري هل انا ضمنت الوظيفة في شلمبرجير من خلال كلام ال Hr ان شاء الله 
وهل هم صادقين معي في كلامهم 

تقبلو تحياتي 

ماشاء الله تبارك الله


----------



## ميدو العبادى (19 أغسطس 2014)

*استفسار بخصوص شلمبرجر*

انا راسلت شركه شلمبرجر من على السايت بتاعهم عشان التدريب الصيفى وكده وانا لسه طالب بس محدش رد 
لو سمحت ممكن افهم انت حصلت على تدريب ازاى ياترى واسطه ولا ايه 
ارجووووووووووووووووو الرد 
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شلمبرجير111 (19 أغسطس 2014)

وعليكم السلام 

لا ماهي واسطة 

الشركة حضرت للكلية وعملت يوم مفتوح للطلاب الراغبين في التوظيف والتدريب 

ومن خلاله قدمت اوراقي 

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## ميدو العبادى (19 أغسطس 2014)

شكررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
ولو انا قدمت من خلال السايت هل فى امل ان اقبل


----------



## شلمبرجير111 (19 أغسطس 2014)

شلمبرجير اذا كان لها فرع في مصر روح وقدم لهم 

انا تدربت في شلمبرجير فرع السعودية 

لان من الموقع تاخذ وقت طويل اقل شيء 4اشهر

موفق ان شاء الله


----------



## ميدو العبادى (28 أغسطس 2014)

مشكور اخى 
الله يوفقك يارب فيها 
ويكتب اليك نصيب فيها


----------



## شلمبرجير111 (29 أغسطس 2014)

وياك ياغالي 

عقبالك ان شاء الله


----------



## safte (30 أغسطس 2014)

هو انت كلية ايه


----------



## شلمبرجير111 (30 أغسطس 2014)

علوم الارض تخصص جيوفيزياء


----------



## ميدو العبادى (31 أغسطس 2014)

اخى شلمبرجير 111 اود ان اتعرف عليك خارج المنتدى 
ان كان هذا لا يزعجك


----------



## شلمبرجير111 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

ماعندك مشكلة ويشرفني ذلك


----------



## ميدو العبادى (1 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اخى 
اتمنى ان يحدث لك قريبا


----------



## كهربائي 11 (7 فبراير 2015)

بالتوفيق ,وبما انه قالوا لك ارسل رسالة وبدون ما تقدمك فأنشاء الله انك مقبول 
اولا: متخرج من اي جامعة 
ثانيا :انا ابي اتدرب الصيف القادم في شلمبرجير تخصصي هندسة كهربائية في نهاية الترم بخلص ان شاء الله 85 ساعة ..هل اقدر اقدم عليهم


----------



## شلمبرجير111 (8 فبراير 2015)

وياك ان شاء الله 

من جامعة الملك عبدالعزيز 

الشركة دائما تحضر في منتصف الترم الثاني اذا كنت من الجامعة تعال كلية علوم الارض وقدم 

موفق ان شاء الله


----------

